# fisher plow wont move



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

I have a fisher mm plow and when I went plug in the harness only the headlights work but the plow won't go up down left or right. Also before this happened the plow would move very slow when you would angle it. It took apart the joystick and everything looks good. Any help would be aprreciated.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

make sure both plugs are plugged in- need the ground from the power plug and make sure all the connections in the 9/11 pin plug are good, clean and functional. Is the motor running when you add control input or silence? If the motor's not running check the motor relay first then the motor itself. Fluid and filter possible there too - sludge on the filter will slow it down.

I don't know the link to the online troubleshooting manual no Fisher's website, but I would ring the wires to the coils and check the coil resistance if the motor side checks out.


----------



## tkmack (Feb 5, 2011)

Good advice from justme-.
Here is the link:
http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/27179_070001.pdf


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Make sure and get a multimeter if you do not already have one. I have a ton of electronics experience and I still can't see volts or ohms with just my eyes. Kept hoping some kind of evolution would kick in but I remain highly unevolved.


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

I just installed a new solenoid and still nothing the directions that where given too be at the local fisher dealer didn't say exactly where the small wires and the big wires go


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

The motor isn't running when I add inpute of silence, its a new motor too


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

The motor relay still isn't clicking the light on the joystick lights up just no relay


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

tkmack;1249328 said:


> Good advice from justme-.
> Here is the link:
> http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/27179_070001.pdf


Listening and swapping things will make it a tough process. Do you know anyone who has a multimeter?


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

I have one I just tested the motor relay, in the installation manual it said that there is suppose too be 3 small wires going too the relay and I only have 2 I don't know if that's a prob or not.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Jump across the relay see if the motor runs.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

There should be 3 small wires, 2 of them will be attached to 1 stud and a single to the other stud. - see the wiring diagram in the maintenance manual for clarity. I believe IRRC, the 2 wire side is the ground side the the "3rd" wire is a jumper to the negative battery terminal.
Agreed, jump across the terminals to see if the motor works. I am assuming it is a SEHP system, but there are different diagrams for SEHP and Insta-act.

Light on the joystick means you're getting power to the control box - you could also run jumper cables to the motor terminals bypassing the relay to test the motor - but just briefly since there will be no valve open to let the fluid move if the motor runs.


----------



## A & B Lawn Care (May 12, 2010)

My wires for the relay are where they should be, I will try jumping the motor when I get home
Thx


----------

